
Peer to Peer Information During Disasters - immad
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/02/peer_to_peer_in.html
======
jwecker
"...software allowing instantaneous creation of a self-forming, self-healing
community wireless network. That "community" could even be a 50-mile long,
four-lane wide one formed involuntarily by thousands of people..."

Sounds like a kind of virus to me :)

Anyway, it's very, very difficult to start a startup where the government (any
part of it) is your main customer. It takes established business or political
connections to pull it off, and even if you have that you have at best a
market of a few hundred or thousand entities (if you're talking local gov'ts)
with all their own unique red-tape.

~~~
immad
I agree, but you could work something out without the government maybe.
Individuals and organisations are worried about disaster too...

------
immad
There is a startup idea here somewhere :-)

